# Some Recent Work



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

These are some new-ish banners i've made, just wanted some feedback.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sick stuff man. I love that Phenomenal Shade one. Missed your GFX around here lol.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That Edge one is sweet Im really digging the placement you got going on and the effect you got going on with the Orton pic on the second from the bottom is awesome. Really nice work man and good to see you around again.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The Aj Styles one is probably the better of the pack. Nicely done on the galaxy look. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

AJ AND Edge are sweet


----------

